# Wrongly uploaded files in ImmiAccount



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello guys,

I have wrongly uploaded my payslips under the category "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Payslip" whereas I should have added it under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Payslip" in ImmiAccount. My question is, is there any way to indicate to the CO (not allocated yet) that I have wrongly uploaded the file, as there is no way to delete the uploaded files? Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

rakesh_r5 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have wrongly uploaded my payslips under the category "Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Payslip" whereas I should have added it under "Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence of - Payslip" in ImmiAccount. My question is, is there any way to indicate to the CO (not allocated yet) that I have wrongly uploaded the file, as there is no way to delete the uploaded files? Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Its not an issue... 


Just reupload the doc correctly.. the Co will ask you questions if faced with any doubts

PR visa grnted by the grace of God. 233513. flying 6th march


----------



## rakesh_r5 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot buddy. Best wishes. Got a job or need to go there and search?


----------



## supertoblerone (Oct 30, 2014)

*How was it?*



yamahaneo said:


> Its not an issue...
> 
> 
> Just reupload the doc correctly.. the Co will ask you questions if faced with any doubts
> ...


We have the same problem. How did it go? Do you really need to fill up form 1023?


----------



## gerardOZ (Jul 13, 2014)

i had exactly the same scenario, 
I did not do anything and just wait for CO to contact me
but just recently received direct grant


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

gerardOZ said:


> i had exactly the same scenario,
> I did not do anything and just wait for CO to contact me
> but just recently received direct grant


congrats buddy and wish u a happy life ahead in oz


----------



## myphexpat (Sep 20, 2014)

gerardOZ said:


> i had exactly the same scenario,
> I did not do anything and just wait for CO to contact me
> but just recently received direct grant


congrats!!


----------



## supertoblerone (Oct 30, 2014)

*Congrats!*



gerardOZ said:


> i had exactly the same scenario,
> I did not do anything and just wait for CO to contact me
> but just recently received direct grant


Great to know! Thanks Mate!!!


----------



## myphexpat (Sep 20, 2014)

gerardOZ said:


> i had exactly the same scenario,
> I did not do anything and just wait for CO to contact me
> but just recently received direct grant


I was just thinking about it, but it would always depend on your CO who processed your application. So if you want everything done speedily, might as well provide them all necessary information and correction as much as possible.


----------



## jiga_r (May 19, 2018)

*Wrogly uploaded file*



myphexpat said:


> I was just thinking about it, but it would always depend on your CO who processed your application. So if you want everything done speedily, might as well provide them all necessary information and correction as much as possible.


 I have accidently uploaded letter with wrong name and wrong sign as a printing mistake and am not able to remove the attached document. yet CO not been alloted. What to do now? is this will affect my application ?


----------

